# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  wire brushed hamon removal

## Etienne Hamel

i wanted to know how to remove wire brushed hamon i know we can do it by polishing but what are the material required for such a task?

----------


## Glen C.

Here is a standard that kind of started it all, in the general jist of things.

http://www.arscives.com/bladesign/hybridpolish.htm

There is also the original discussion here with lots of exrta tips.
http://forums.swordforum.com/showthr...&threadid=5618

If you were to go to the advanced search link here  and enter the word hybrid and click on the General subforum, you'll have more suggestions and methods you will ever find time to read, so start with the article linked first.

If you are looking for a really quick and dirty cleanup, a lot of the article can be ignored. If having never worked with abrasives, the article should be read through and pratice on something you aren't afraid to mangle.

Cheers and best of luck

Hotspur; _many here would probably be aghast at some of my methods for cleaning up old scratched western antiques_

----------


## Jeffrey Ching

Its quite simple to remove a wirebrush hamon. I even go further with the abbrasive paper grid. Sometimes even up to 12000 grid for a mirror polish (available at minitiature car stores). 
Just make sure you go only in one direction during the 'polish'.

For adding a acid hamon you can follow the direction Glen posted. Keep in mind though that certain steels don't take up the acid hamon too well. This also depens on the burnishing the blade had but if you remove the hamon with polishing paper you soften up the steel a bit. Could be done easily in an rainy afternoon :P

----------

